# Tell me More About Hyatt Coconut Plantation



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2021)

We just confirmed an II exchange into this property for August. Anything we need to know about? I see on Google Maps that there are four buildings of what looks like should be many more. Is that just an old image? Did they finish additional buildings? Any major refurbishments planned that could impact our stay (pool closings)? Anything else should we know about for someone who really knows nothing about the property or area? I see there is access to the Hyatt hotel property.


----------



## travelhacker (Mar 11, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> We just confirmed an II exchange into this property for August. Anything we need to know about? I see on Google Maps that there are four buildings of what looks like should be many more. Is that just an old image? Did they finish additional buildings? Any major refurbishments planned that could impact our stay (pool closings)? Anything else should we know about for someone who really knows nothing about the property or area? I see there is access to the Hyatt hotel property.


We stayed in October. I think the original plan called for twelve buildings. The fourth building was just completed in the last 2-3 years. 

The amenities are built out for all of those buildings, so at least when we went it never seemed crowded and there was plenty of elbow room. The private beach that you take a boat out to is nice -- I think you are from Florida, so you won't be overly impressed by it, but for us landlocked people it was a great beach, but not as good as say Siesta Key.

I don't know of any refurbishments. We'll see if they continue to have COVID restrictions in place, but something to know is that you can book the boat and the hotel one week before check in. When we went you could have one reservation at any time, so you could book another on the day of your reservation. I think in normal times they don't restrict it, and it is just limited to capacity which is pretty high for the boat and hotel.

I liked the area, there's a great shopping center close by. I thought we'd really dislike it not being on the beach, but we didn't mind at all. There was enough to do for our young kids and it really wasn't that big of a pain to drive to barefoot beach or take the boat shuttle.

You'll have a great time. 

Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks. It looks like yours was one of the reviews I read on TUG. Question about the boat, it leaves from the hotel? Is there a shuttle from the HRC property to the hotel property? It doesn't look overly walkable. Can you drive and park?


----------



## SHG (Mar 11, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks. It looks like yours was one of the reviews I read on TUG. Question about the boat, it leaves from the hotel? Is there a shuttle from the HRC property to the hotel property? It doesn't look overly walkable. Can you drive and park?


Yes, you can drive and park (not a good idea), or you could walk, but there is also a shuttle that takes you to the hotel or the boat dock, which is in back of the hotel. It is probably a 20min walk or so, but the shuttle runs pretty regular.


----------



## travelhacker (Mar 11, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks. It looks like yours was one of the reviews I read on TUG. Question about the boat, it leaves from the hotel? Is there a shuttle from the HRC property to the hotel property? It doesn't look overly walkable. Can you drive and park?


The shuttle wasn't really running due to COVID. My guess is that by August, it'll be running regularly.

I did see people getting a ride from the golf cart (not sure if that's the normal shuttle) once, but they weren't really advertising it as available.


----------



## PerryKing (Mar 12, 2021)

YES the Plantation is fantastic, and the TROLLY shuttle was not running when I spent 2 weeks there in DECEMBER 2020 in my unit of building 2 top floor on the north  end.  !  

It took 10 years or more from the opening date with buildings' 1 and 2  that finally building 3 was built and then building 4 was  built just a few year ago.  The Eagle nest prevented the building of buildings 3 and 4 for years ! It may be another decade (who knows) before building 5 or more are ever built.  Which is fine with me !


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 12, 2021)

I own at Beach House but I regularly internally exchange into Coconut.  I love this area and it actually where we plan to retire to once we’re done working.

I love the private beach and we usually go multiple times during our stay.

We always request building #2, high floor and they’ve honored our request each time.

My grandson loves the lazy river and the playground.   I think you will really like it


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 17, 2021)

If you like quiet you will love it.  It is a trip to the beach but the boat ride itself is fun and the chairs and umbrellas are included (and you can take a cooler). It has one of the nicest pools anywhere.


----------



## SunandFun83 (May 9, 2021)

You need to get over to the Hyatt Regency pool complex.  They have a lazy river with 3 or 4 water slides.  They have a climbing wall.  The timeshare side has a lazy river and 3 pools including a lap pool for adults.  The pools are so great that I don't really care for the beach.

No snack bar at the private island beach.  I recommend that guests take or buy a small cooler.  Take your drinks, snacks and lunch.  The beach requires a commitment of 3-4 hours.  You want to take your food and drinks.

The Raptor golf course and tennis courts is part of the shared complex.  The courses are available, but just average.  Wildfire at Canyon Villas are much nicer courses.
a
Tourist spots:  Henry Ford and Thomas Edison in Fort Myers.  Botanical Gardens in Naples.


----------



## Mlvnsmly (May 20, 2021)

Are there privileges to the hotel pool area?

Also, does only the newest building have the most updated decor?  If so, are there plans to refurbish the others?


----------



## Sapper (May 20, 2021)

We will be there in a few weeks. I had a similar question re the hotel pool area. I was told that there are occasions where the hotel limits the use, for example July 4th weekend. Currently, they require reservations (limited capacity due to covid) and masks when not in the pool.

I am clueless regarding any buildings or updates.


----------



## PerryKing (May 22, 2021)

Well the beds have been updated at least once since opening.  (The beds  used to be so tall that some guest needed a stool to get up into them, that has long been corrected).  and even those beds, after they sawed off the legs, have been long replaced.   I'm fairly sure there have been ongoing changes to the furnishings. and they have a currant on going project to resurface all the kitchen cabinets . My 2 bedroom (1bedroom plus lock off ) was if perfect shape during my two week stay in DEC 2020.  Except the housekeeping has a tendency to not dust the horizontal surfaces, like the top of the regenerator , the top of the ledge of the granite tile in the Master bath , etc.  I mentioned it to the resort manager, who said he would take it up with house keeping.  So give your assigned unit a real good inspection, more than a cursory one, and let them know how they are doing.   No matter what club I am at I report every maintenance item that I come across. I do that to help other members , because if someone does not report it the problem may never be addressed,  i.e. such as a worn out electrical socket on the wall somewhere.  


 I bought before construction at Coconut Plantation, as was the same case with my purchase's at Beaver Creek and Breckenridge, and I have found that the club house, pools and grounds at the Coconut Plantation over the last 20 years  has always been just immaculate. .  

So be sure to attend the owners meeting with the resort  manager when they have it on one of the mornings.  If you don't see it listed in the weekly activates sheet ask them when it will be held.   I attended every owners meeting at every club that I stay at - owner there or not !  

In summary:  The Coconut Plantation setting, condition and staff are all just outstanding.


----------



## joyzilli (May 22, 2021)

We have an exchange in Sept. I called to find out about the boat to the beach.  You have to call 1 week before to book the boat.  You can only book one reservation and then when you use that reservation, you can book another one.  So there's a chance you might only be able to go once or twice if every slot is filled.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 22, 2021)

joyzilli said:


> We have an exchange in Sept. I called to find out about the boat to the beach.  You have to call 1 week before to book the boat.  You can only book one reservation and then when you use that reservation, you can book another one.  So there's a chance you might only be able to go once or twice if every slot is filled.



We went last Nov and I made a beach reservation before going as suggested. Once we had our beach day and returned we booked for 2 days later with no issue.

I think the policy is for when they are crowded and COVID did not help.  I do not know if I could have rebooked for the next day but had no problem for 2 days later. 

Before we went the first time I did not like that we were not on the beach. But we enjoy the grounds it was fine to not go every day. We also enjoy the ride out there and not having to lug out our own chairs.  The only real drawback was we could not just go walk the beach every morning like we do when we are at other beach locations.


----------



## dvc_john (May 22, 2021)

Mlvnsmly said:


> Also, does only the newest building have the most updated decor?  If so, are there plans to refurbish the others?



Yes, according to the owner's meeting I attended last week, they are planning to refurbish the first 3 buildings to the same decor as building #4. (Although I thought that they were fine as is.)

Also, the shuttle is still not running. You are allowed to drive and park at the hotel for free since the shuttle is not running. From there, you still have to walk down a rather long boardwalk to the marina. (I actually enjoy the walk to the hotel. I usually walk there at least once a visit to have breakfast.)


----------



## cfabar1 (May 22, 2021)

This is a beautiful property.  Very relaxing.  We know a couple that stayed six weeks last year.  Nice to hear they are updating, but honestly I think the units are fine as is.  My only complaint was that they mixed the drinks kind of weak by the pool.


----------



## Mlvnsmly (May 25, 2021)

How realistic would it be to buy a spring week here for a little higher point value, but trade back in for a summer week during the CUP?  I really want to go to this specific resort in the summer, but I want to have more points to broaden my opportunities to go elsewhere if I so choose.


----------



## Pathways (May 25, 2021)

Mlvnsmly said:


> How realistic would it be to buy a spring week here for a little higher point value, but trade back in for a summer week during the CUP?  I really want to go to this specific resort in the summer, but I want to have more points to broaden my opportunities to go elsewhere if I so choose.



Any points from any HRC week will have the same shot at the summer week you want, so no advantage there.

Remember, if you own a spring week, your CUP points from that week end on your check in day and become LCUP, so only 60 day in advance reservations at that point. This may or may not be an issue - depends on the timing around when you actually reserve that summer week.  If you reserve the summer week, and then cancel b/c of a change in plans, your points would come back as LCUP and be restricted.  

If you believe you will mostly use the points in the summer, I would get a week in late summer or fall. That way if plans change your points will still be CUP and have full flexibility.


----------



## Mlvnsmly (May 25, 2021)

Pathways said:


> Any points from any HRC week will have the same shot at the summer week you want, so no advantage there.
> 
> Remember, if you own a spring week, your CUP points from that week end on your check in day and become LCUP, so only 60 day in advance reservations at that point. This may or may not be an issue - depends on the timing around when you actually reserve that summer week.  If you reserve the summer week, and then cancel b/c of a change in plans, your points would come back as LCUP and be restricted.
> 
> If you believe you will mostly use the points in the summer, I would get a week in late summer or fall. That way if plans change your points will still be CUP and have full flexibility.


So if I buy a spring week and wait till 6 month out, I wouldn't be able to reserve anything beyond my deeded week.  Do I have that right?


----------



## Mlvnsmly (May 25, 2021)

Also, to clarify, my question about trading back in for the summer was one of general availability.  More or less, is this a hard resort to get into via CUP in late June/early July?


----------



## Pathways (May 25, 2021)

Mlvnsmly said:


> So if I buy a spring week and wait till 6 month out, I wouldn't be able to reserve anything beyond my deeded week.  Do I have that right?



If you buy a March 16th week, you would need to make your summer reservations BY March 16, or the points from the March 16th week would become LCUP.  Then the points would only be usable 60 days out.  IOW, before March 16th you could make a reservation out as far as there is availability, but on March 17th, you could only make a reservation on or before May 17th, and so on.  (I may be off a day or so here, but that is the concept)


----------



## Pathways (May 25, 2021)

Mlvnsmly said:


> Also, to clarify, my question about trading back in for the summer was one of general availability.  More or less, is this a hard resort to get into via CUP in late June/early July?



Most resorts are available -at some point.   The question is...when will you know the dates you want to reserve, and are the dates firm?  If you know six months out, you should be able to reserve easily at HCP.  As of right now - there are NO 1 or 2 BR units in June or July for 7 nights, a few are available in August.


----------



## Mlvnsmly (May 25, 2021)

Pathways said:


> If you buy a March 16th week, you would need to make your summer reservations BY March 16, or the points from the March 16th week would become LCUP.  Then the points would only be usable 60 days out.  IOW, before March 16th you could make a reservation out as far as there is availability, but on March 17th, you could only make a reservation on or before May 17th, and so on.  (I may be off a day or so here, but that is the concept)


So on September 16th I would enter the CUP period and be able to request the summer week that I want?  I'd actually be trying to add this as a consecutive week to a Marriott deeded week that I have and reserve 12 months out.  Basically, I'd want it to be the week before or after that one.  Once the kids are older, I'd probably prefer spring and that's why I was thinking week 16.  But if I cant get say week 24 or 26 at HCP with relative ease then it becomes a moot point and this idea is a bad one.


----------



## Mlvnsmly (May 25, 2021)

Also, I'd probably want to have enough points to try requesting Siesta Key for a similar summer week, but I assume that would be an almost futile effort with me and everyone else trying.  That was another reason I was looking at a spring week.


----------



## Pathways (May 25, 2021)

Mlvnsmly said:


> So on September 16th I would enter the CUP period and be able to request the summer week that I want?  I'd actually be trying to add this as a consecutive week to a Marriott deeded week that I have and reserve 12 months out.  Basically, I'd want it to be the week before or after that one.  Once the kids are older, I'd probably prefer spring and that's why I was thinking week 16.  But if I cant get say week 24 or 26 at HCP with relative ease then it becomes a moot point and this idea is a bad one.



HCP has a lot of units that are not being used during their 'owned' week.  So yes, if you know the specific week way in advance, I would think you would have no issues getting that week.  

Correct on the Sept 16th example, however, you can turn your 'March 16th week' into points exactly 1 year in advance, so the request can be made even earlier.  The 'Mar 16th ' example would be great UNLESS you need to cancel the Week 24 or 26 reservation after Mar 16th.  Then the points would be LCUP and be restricted.

Most owners who do not use their week let the system automatically cancel their reservation six months prior.  That's the weekend you look and grab the reservation.  But you can also waitlist earlier. 

For example, I own a Thanksgiving week at Sunset Harbor.  I will not use it this year, and the six month HRPP just ended a few days ago and the 'reservation' automatically was cancelled and now that week just became available to everyone.


----------

